# Why does my newborn have red/bloodshot eyes?



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

He was jaundiced, but it's pretty much cleared up, but now every once in a while I notice that the one corner of his eye is really red and bloodshot. What could this be?


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

My 2nd ds had bloodshot eyes for a while, it took a few weeks for his eyes to Fully clear up if I remember right... I don't really know why exactly, I think it had something to do with the birth. I am sure someone else could be more helpful.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I was reading that too, but he's almost six weeks now. I notice it right when he's pitching a fit, but I don't know if it's causal.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Just one spot in one eye? Bea had this too. They told me it was from excessive pressure during the birth (I swear I wasn't kegelling!







). It did clear up... I don't know when. She still had it at her shower and that was at 1 mo. Probably not too long after that.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep, the inner corner of his right eye. I wouldn't worry too much except he doesn't have a well baby visit til the end of June and I wasn't even sure if we were going to keep that one.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

My youngest dd had this for the first month or so of her life-the Dr. at the hospital said hers was a scleral hemorrhage caused by the birth, and that it would clear up on its own, which it did.


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, it is from the pressure of being pushed through the birth canal; DS#2 had it for the first 3 weeks.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

he's drunk on your milky love







:


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

being born is hard work. My guy looked like a he'd been in a prize fight for quite a while just from being pushed down in the birth canal for such a long time. I guess if you're really worried you could ask your ped.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
he's drunk on your milky love







:

You made me laugh the baby off the boob.







!

He did have a tough time coming out, so I'm guessing that could be it (even though 6 weeks seems long to me)


----------

